# Can I draw your horse?



## banjiny16 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey looks good! i cant draw a stick person so you got me! ill download some pictures and put them up for you tomarrow! cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you do Silver Sabre?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

LoveStory10, agian this is JUST practice...haha im sorry it turned out so bad


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't bring yourself down, that's so good! You're very talented, you got the shape of Silver Sabre perfect, as you you get more advanced you'll be able to work in muscle tone. This is really good, and you'll deffinitely be able to work in finer details soon!
If you have time, could you do a picture of Lucky for me? I have some of her pictures in my barn


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Dont mind him being so skinny in this picture, this is just my favorite picture of him. =]

This is Bear:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

No, its very good! Alot better then mine  You got her just right! Thanks I love it!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

your welcome..I just finished the last one, and i think its going to be the last. Thank you


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

could you please draw mymare rena? i think theres pics of her in 'my banr' thanks in advance


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

You can draw my horses if you want! there in my barn. my picture thing isnt working.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry for the bad quality


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, you got us Spot on! Thank you so much!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you! You did a very nice job on my Bear. =]


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Your artwork is great! Horses are very hard to draw! If you want, you could draw any one of these pictures of my boy. 

Pictures of My Boy:


----------

